# Traps for Beaver?



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

First year trapping somewhat seriously and I finally got a few **** and mink sets out today. While checking for sign I came across a small beaver dam and found a few areas where they have been cutting small willows and some other trees. Was wondering what some good traps are for beaver. I've heard of using a 330 conibear, but what is the smallest coilspring that would still be effective if I can find a place to drown one? Also, what types of lure or baits work well? Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

The 330's are good.

As for footholds, it really depends on if your going for a front or back foot catch. I personally like a bigger trap so all of my bases are covered. Look at a MB 750. It has a 7 1/2" jaw spread and is a great trap...ordered through Minn Trapline Products or F&T. Others include Bridger #5's and a few other #4's. Look into more info on targeting beaver though. It all depends on how you set. Some even still use double coilsprings for various reasons. I personally don't care for them since I've always used and like coilspring traps.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I generally run 330's, blind sets mostly but baited under the ice at times too. My coni's are set in runs 4 inches off the bottom. If you have beaver there you will catch them this way. 

If you have any questions just pm me.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think I'm going to order some 330s. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

uptracker said:


> Some even still use double *longsprings* for various reasons. I personally don't care for them since I've always used and like coilspring traps.


I like a double longspring ... given enough water to effectivly drown. IMHO, the best #5 Dbl Long right now is the Duke. Already set up center swiveled and with a Pit style pan.

If you go with 330s, *make sure you get a* *safety! *Just reduces the chances of getting your hand/arm wacked.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> If you go with 330s, *make sure you get a* *safety! *Just reduces the chances of getting your hand/arm wacked.


WHere's the fun in that?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> WHere's the fun in that?


 It's all fun until your wife, the nurse, is waiting for you back at the launch. Then, you're not only gonna want more pain killers but a pair of earplugs too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

330's are good but a more versitile trap is the 280. Otters like to swim through 330's Just my 5 cents.

Denis


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Right now I'm useing poplar bud oil as a scent. If you look at my post titled "more success" u can see how I made the set that seamark shooter told me about. 2 nights in a row now I have caught beaver.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

skullman said:


> 330's are good but a more versitile trap is the 280. Otters like to swim through 330's Just my 5 cents.
> 
> Denis


Sorry, Denis, but I have to disagree.

I've taken my last seven otters in Megabears. I haven't missed filling my limit in at least twenty years. Emily got her last two in megas with all the rest in 330s. And I think Seaarkshooter got a couple of his recent otters in megas, too. I've also take 4 mink and countless muskrats in them. IMO Trigger position is key. 

And I've watched larger beaver refuse 330s on several occasions and later get whacked in megabears. 

I have some 280s but only use them for otters where a 330 wouldn't fit- and haven't caught one in a 280 in fifteen years or so.

JMO

Good luck, Vincke! Use a safety gripper like the guys suggested!

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep, agree with John. Place trigger so animal breasts or shoulders the triggers and you have some skinning to do. Last year, two otters in megas, wife got one in a 14" RGB and a 330. Two years ago, got one in a mega also.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I am a part time beaver trapper, part time canine trapper, amongst trapping other critters. I have trapped a few beaver the last couple of years and have used mostly 330's however I have caught several in #3 and #4 Dukes, as that is what I have. I am not saying they are ideal, but they do work. I don't want to have to buy dedicated beaver traps, so I use what I already have for coyotes. 

A #4 double longspring has caught a lot of beaver and it is not much bigger than a #3 Duke. Dedicated beaver traps are expensive and I don't trap enough of them to justify the added expense.


----------



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

Most of mine have come using 330's but for foot holds I like the Bridger #3 with 4 coil kit. It has a big or bigger jaw spread than most other #4's. Duke also makes a trap like it but I prefer the Bridger traps.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BigWhiskey said:


> I am a part time beaver trapper, part time canine trapper, amongst trapping other critters..


and a full time BSer  :lol:


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I used #4 DLs and #4 Jumps until the Bridger #5 DL came out. Within a few years my #4 DLs were gone (sold off to coyote trappers) and replaced with #5's. Now my favorite beaver foothold is the MB750.

The way I look at it, if a trap will pay for itself with the first catch or two it's worth buying- and quality equipment is a joy to work with. You can catch coyotes in a beefed up 1 1/2 coil or a 1.75, but I think most coyote trappers would agree they aren't optimal. I'd say the same thing about #4 coils for beaver. I almost never have a pull-out with 750s. As a matter of fact, I can't remember the last one. I can't say the same thing about any of the #4s.

JMO

John


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> and a full time BSer  :lol:


Probably true. 


BeaverHunter2,

What would you say is your ratio of conibears to footholds is, when beaver trapping, just curious.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

It depends on the time of year.

Fall: 2 Bodygrippers per Foothold When going out to set a pond that doesn't have specific sets already picked, I take 2 Megas, 2- 330s, and 2 MB750s

Winter: 2 Baited Snare sets per Bodygripper (no footholds unless there's open water) This time I carry a dozen snares, a Mega or two and bait triggers.

Spring: 3 Footholds per Bodygripper 3 MB 750s and a Mega. I usually set two castor mounds and one bait set. BTW I also usually put a piece of bait behind the castor mounds. It helps let you know if another beaver worked the set after the first one got whacked. 

John


----------



## bkvizina (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone familiar with the MB1216's? Just got my first one in today. It looks pretty mean.

Sent from my C771


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Interesting John. Why the difference in the ratios in Fall vs. Spring? Is it just the spring water level (allowing more places for drowning sets)?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

bkvizina said:


> Anyone familiar with the MB1216's? Just got my first one in today. It looks pretty mean.


 Hmmmm ... a what???:lol:

Its actually MB1216 *JC.*

That JC is for the person that developed it ... same guy in the post above yours, LOL.

I think when John is talking "Mega" in his post ... he is referring to the 1216 (or at least his original version). 

Definitely a great trap. Plenty of places that the extra size is the perfect option. Took one beaver last week in a bottom edge set, with a 1216.


----------

